# Panasonic AX100U reported problems...



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

I wasn't sure what to name this thread. I have read about problems with this projector on another site, but that site also has a lot of opinionated posts where people with other units trash and bash anything but the unit they own. Anyway, there was a 'debate' that started out about the warranty difference between the US and Australia. The gist of the thread was that they changed their warranty and the optic block isn't covered if the projector is used for four hours or more at one shot three times a week. 

There was a lot of speculation and 'opinions' about the warranty and that doesn't really bother me because I'm calling Panasonic Tuesday and asking them for clarification. (For those on here that don't know me yet, I call anyone and everyone lol) The thread quickly dissolved into a slam fest on Panasonic and there were people saying the AX100U has design flaws that cook the optic assembly and there are color banding issues as well. I have never once read or heard about this anywhere but this other site.

So my question is, who on here owns one of these projectors and have you had any problems with it? I had marked this unit as my top choice for my next projector while I wait for the 1080p models to mature and come down in price. I suspect there are more happy owners than disgruntled one, but I do want to ask this question on a site that is less opinionated...

Bill


----------

